# What to do when it's not busy?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm winning back my* Top Dasher* title for August.

but, what to do if it's not busy?

or Spending an hour in a motionless drive-thru?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When it's not busy...I make electronic music. I have a laptop in my car. 

My music:

Audius - Empowering Creators


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I cheery pick orders . So i can make money. 
I am not top dasher. But i do bank money. Your top dasher . This means your accepting every order . Your losing money.
Why work for less then your states min wage ? Why accept a order less then 6 bucks ? Your accepting 2.25 dollar orders . Yes your a company man . Good for you wow top BROKE NO MONEY DASHER . Continue to accept those 2 and 3 dollar non tip orders . You can do 3 of those in a hour . Wow your making 9 dollars a hour minus petro .gas


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> I cheery pick orders . So i can make money.
> I am not top dasher. But i do bank money. Your top dasher . This means your accepting every order . Your losing money.
> Why work for less then your states min wage ? Why accept a order less then 6 bucks ? Your accepting 2.25 dollar orders . Yes your a company man . Good for you wow top BROKE NO MONEY DASHER . Continue to accept those 2 and 3 dollar non tip orders . You can do 3 of those in a hour . Wow your making 9 dollars a hour minus petro .gas


Since only app knows what orders are in the order cache, I think the algorithm will make everybody makes about same amount of money regardless cherry picking or not. If I do one app only, it only gets up to $100~120 per weekday or about $150/day on weekend. 

What's your daily earning when cherry picking? Not hourly, but daily earning.
Sometimes, I do feel the app does not like drivers make too much money by design.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I am Lyft, not DD. 
During down times I clean my windows and wipe the interior with sani wipes. That all takes about 5 minutes. After that I get caught up on Uberpeople. Then it’s games or movies on my tablet.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> When it's not busy...I make electronic music. I have a laptop in my car.
> 
> My music:
> 
> Audius - Empowering Creators


Tried to listen nothing happened. Do I have to sign up to hear it on my computer?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When it is not busy I have other side work I can do from my car or from home while waiting on a ping. Nothing else I watch YouTube videos that interest me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I'm winning back my* Top Dasher* title for August.
> 
> but, what to do if it's not busy?
> 
> ...


Message from Top Dasher Support to @ntcindetroit :

_Thank you for reporting you are not busy enough as a Top Dasher! Because you are valuable to us as a Top Dasher, we will take immediate corrective action to keep you busier with less idle time:_

_All $3.00 offers in a 20 minute radius will be offered to you first._
_We are now taking away the mileage visibility up front so you can go on longer trips which should be more time consuming._
_We have reduced the number of support center employees so you can now spend more time trying to get help with your issues._
_Thank you once again for bringing this to our attention that you have too much free time when your not busy. You have asked to be busier and we listen closely to our Top Dashers. We are confident these three steps will help in your desire to be a Top Dasher and to have less idle time while Dashing!_


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't know if this has ever happened to anyone else, but the other evening, I was passing by my place anyway, and it was getting towards the end of dinner, so I figured, I'd go home, and wait out the end of my block..
As my phone always does, it connected to my wifi when I got home. After a while, I got an in app message from GH saying that they haven't received a location update from me in a while, and that hinders their ability to send me orders. Please turn on your location finder, or move to a spot with a better signal.
So, I guess, my question is, GH doesn't like wifi, or is it something else? When I'm sitting my ass off in a parking lot not moving, I never get that message.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Tried to listen nothing happened. Do I have to sign up to hear it on my computer?


I checked it in a private tab (not logged in) and it works. Maybe check your audio setting?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I checked it in a private tab (not logged in) and it works. Maybe check your audio setting?


Can't get it to play on Chrome, Fire Fox is playing one now.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Can't get it to play on Chrome, Fire Fox is playing one now.


Listened to all four, cool, pretty relaxing.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*What to do when it's not busy?*

Park near a freeway overpass and shoot marbles into the fast lane. Helps moderate the speed of traffic and really passes the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Listened to all four, cool, pretty relaxing.


thanks! 👍


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Since only app knows what orders are in the order cache, I think the algorithm will make everybody makes about same amount of money regardless cherry picking or not. If I do one app only, it only gets up to $100~120 per weekday or about $150/day on weekend.
> 
> What's your daily earning when cherry picking? Not hourly, but daily earning.
> Sometimes, I do feel the app does not like drivers make too much money by design.


Don't know how the algo works.

But, if it is averaging pay, 

It is better to make the same money with less miles and expenses.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I watch Porn..

And video chat @Direwolfismyspiritanimal


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> When it's not busy...I make electronic music. I have a laptop in my car.
> 
> My music:
> 
> Audius - Empowering Creators


I listened to all of them. Nice.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I just had a massive breakfast courtesy of not being given an apartment number this morning.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> *What to do when it's not busy?*
> 
> Park near a freeway overpass and shoot marbles into the fast lane. Helps moderate the speed of traffic and really passes the time.


What is "shoot marbles into the fast lane"? Thought crazy people will throw hundred-dollar bills in the air just to grab people's attention.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I just had a massive breakfast courtesy of not being given an apartment number this morning.





NauticalWheeler said:


> I just had a massive breakfast courtesy of not being given an apartment number this morning.


Is that courtesy from UberEat ? What if customer calls to complain the driver ate my food? I've a girl texted me not to steal her food in the past, I ask her if she reported people stole her food to the Food Police.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

she is crazy. I wouldn’t say anything bad to people who handle my food. Afraid they would spit on my food lol


ntcindetroit said:


> Is that courtesy from UberEat ? What if customer calls to complain the driver ate my food? I've a girl texted me not to steal her food in the past, I ask her if she reported people stole her food to the Food Police.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP, do you run multi-apps? In my market, door-ash does not worth my time unless there are peak hour promotions. Their client base is more stingy than poo-mates. I am more than happy to see each $3 base rate, door-ash ping to time out. Not to say poo-mates is better as they do not provide upfront tip information. However, my experience is that customers ordering through them are more likely to tip. Try considering the grocery apps. Sometimes, I can score two orders from the same store which allows my time to be utilized more efficiently. Almost all of my groceries customers tip! Together with the promotion, taking 2 orders can translate to $40-50 an hour if you have a generous customer!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> Is that courtesy from UberEat ? What if customer calls to complain the driver ate my food? I've a girl texted me not to steal her food in the past, I ask her if she reported people stole her food to the Food Police.


Hmmm... then customer should've entered their unit number or, at least, replied to my inquiries about their unit number.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I listened to all of them. Nice.


thanks you!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I'm winning back my* Top Dasher* title for August.
> 
> but, what to do if it's not busy?
> 
> ...


With RS in general...if pings dry up, then I'll do my errands (while app is on), including getting gas and running car through the wash (get a vacuum)...if the "not" busy period extents beyond that, then I might just log and do something else.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Know when the busy periods are ahead of time. Plan to drive/deliver when busy periods start, not when you know they are about to end. When business stops being busy, go home and do other life things.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I'm winning back my* Top Dasher* title for August.
> 
> but, what to do if it's not busy?
> 
> ...


I play .50 cent live roulette online to an extra $25 to $50 a day


----------

